# Zelten und angeln mit Boot in Hollands Diep, Biesbosch o.ä.



## Angelbube (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen#h

Ich würde gerne Ende des Monats mit meinem Angelboot nach Hollands Diep, oder nach De Biesbosch fahren. Kennt jemand dort eine Ecke, wo ich mein Boot Trailern kann und gleichzeitig auch vor Ort Zelten darf? 

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte 

Danke !! #6

 Gruß Hardy


----------



## Aal_Willi (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zelten und angeln mit Boot in Hollands Diep, Biesbosch o.ä.*

Hallo,

schau' mal wegen der Slippstellen bei 
www.trailerhelling.com/de/index.html  vorbei.

Zelten ist glaube ich schlecht in NL bzw. nicht erlaubt.
Such' Dir doch einen Campingplatz am Wasser...

#h


----------



## LdaRookie (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zelten und angeln mit Boot in Hollands Diep, Biesbosch o.ä.*

Ich recherchiere da gerade für kommendes Wochenende. Laut der Gezamenlijke Lijst van Nederlandse Viswateren ist "Wateren met nachtverblijf" möglich sofern "gelegen in de Gemeente Drimmelen".... 

Ist aber recht schwierig zu bewerten... laut Visplaner NL gilt das nur für ein kleines Stück... die Liste schließt da aber schriftlich mehr ein... zumal die Gemeinde Drimmelen auch einen Teil von de Biesbosch umfasst...

Die Grenzen der Gemeinde Drimmelen sieht man in der Liste auf Seite 216.
Hinweise, dass Zelten erlaubt ist sind auf den Seiten 222 - 225 zu finden.

Ich bin mir trotzdem immer noch nicht 100% sicher.... die Holländer sind eher unentspannt was Wildcampen angeht... vor allem wenn es sich nicht um Landsleute handelt...
Aber es sieht so aus, als ginge es stellenweise...


----------



## Hans52152 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zelten und angeln mit Boot in Hollands Diep, Biesbosch o.ä.*

Hier sind noch Antworten.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327369


----------



## Angelbube (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zelten und angeln mit Boot in Hollands Diep, Biesbosch o.ä.*

Hallöchen nochmal#h
Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Vielleicht war ich bei der Frage etwas unpräzise. Mir geht es nicht darum, wild zu Zelten. Ich suche einen Campingplatz in dem oben beschriebenen Areal mit der Möglichkeit, mein Boot dort vor Ort zu slippen. Kennt jemand einen Campingplatz mit Slippanlage im Bereich Hollands Diep? #c 

Danke

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zelten und angeln mit Boot in Hollands Diep, Biesbosch o.ä.*

http://bovensluis.nl/index.html

Da wird aber bestimmt viel los sein, ich meine in der ersten Juni Woche beginnt die Prdator Tour.

Wenn du Google Maps mal öffnest und den Ausschnitt vergrößerst, findet man auf Anhieb ein paar Plätze und viele haben auch Slipanlagen. Aber zum Slippen der Link wurde ja schon gepostet.


----------

